# The Surf is looking better



## Deerfeeder (Jan 17, 2008)

The surf is starting to shape up. 
http://www.galveston.com/seawallvideocam/


----------



## Deerfeeder (Jan 17, 2008)

Took this photo late this evening.


----------



## troutsupport (May 22, 2006)

Starting to come together


----------



## Spec-Rig.006 (Nov 2, 2007)

No it's not. Don't go there. It's trash.


----------



## Rex (Oct 22, 2016)

Spec-Rig.006 said:


> No it's not. Don't go there. It's trash.


Not too bad


----------



## Pyro (Mar 13, 2016)

surf is roughing up again all along the coast from Galveston to Matagorda. Outlook not so good: South / SE winds 10-15 for the next week. Looks like bay fishing is even out of the question....you reckon?


----------



## Spec-Rig.006 (Nov 2, 2007)

^^ ABSOLUTLEY ^^

Don't go there. It's trash too. Everyone stay at home. You're welcome.


----------

